

Ask HN: Why lock down the YC job postings? - jqueryin

Here&#x27;s my personal opinion on the matter:<p>I think it&#x27;d add some value to open up comments on these postings to field questions. I don&#x27;t get warm fuzzies from the closed garden that is YC backed company job postings displayed on HN intermingled with all of the other upvoted postings. Given their current implementation, they function very much like sponsored ads in a twitter stream. I entirely understand <i>why</i> they&#x27;re there, but I&#x27;m just a little biased that we&#x27;re unable to comment.
======
byoung2
This has been discussed before. If you allow comments, the posts would quickly
devolve into a series of tangents and shift focus from the real point of the
posts.

EDIT:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2022116)

